# Is there an 'ideal' substrate depth?



## john6 (2 Apr 2022)

I am looking to order some substrate for my new project so need to know how much to buy, is there an ideal depth for the plants to be secure without floating to the top?


----------



## foxfish (2 Apr 2022)

40-50mm is about minium or 35mm at the front and 75 at the back might be a guid line but there is no real ‘one’ answer   as most plants would probably prefer much more depth than we normally offer and people also use the substrate for appearance  and or as part of the overall design.
Then you have tank size, a big tank might look better with a deeper substrate ?
Then perhaps you could say an Amazon Sword might require a lot more depth than a tiny foreground plant?
So if you have 300lt tank with large rooting plants 75 -100mm  or if you have 60l tank with carpet plants 25mm would work.


----------



## seedoubleyou (2 Apr 2022)

As alluded to above. There’s no one size fits answer here. It all depends on what you’re planting. And what substrate you’re using.

Just going off using an aqua soil like tropica. A good 1.5-2 inches at the front for small foreground plants right up to as far as you’re comfortable at the back but ideally I’d say 10cm is minimum for stem plants.

Especially in a larger tank like yours where you could stick larger fish that like to uproot stuff. Giving plants a deep substrate to anchor unit would be ideal.


----------



## john6 (2 Apr 2022)

Thanks guys youve both alluded to what i thought.


----------



## seedoubleyou (2 Apr 2022)

That’s not too say plants can’t be planted into a thinner layer of substrate. Because I’m sure they can. And I’m sure like myself, people on here have. 
The above is purely trying to help in your circumstance.


----------



## swyftfeet (14 Apr 2022)

If I could change anything on my tanks, I would add more substrate next time.   I think 15% minimum of the height of the tank is about right.


----------



## Andy Pierce (14 Apr 2022)

I think 70 mm is pretty good for whatever needs you have.


----------



## NatalieHurrell (19 Apr 2022)

Mine is about 6cms at the front and 10cms at the back.  Seems to be doing the trick, but I only have small fish.


----------

